# Paris report? Burgundy France



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Will be spending a week in lovely Avallon, in Burgundy, the second week of June with a group of debauched university friends.

This is the accommodation....https://www.burgundycastle.com/

Never visited the area before. Any suggestions?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Also planning a two day stay in Paris. It appears that the yellow vest protests and looting is still a factor. Anyone have a first hand report on in the tourist situation in the city? 
Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow, apparently the France tourist trade is dead? 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I won't be going until October so can't help you much. But if you are staying in Paris, _La Coupole _not to be missed. And if you eat at an American hour (six-ish) you can walk right in and sit down for a wonderful meal while the French are getting around to lining up for dinner at seven. The walls are covered with the finest of early XX Century art (the original owner traded food for art from struggling artists like Picasso, Braque and friends) and if you order the special of the day (there are three each day) you get superb food at very reasonable prices.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Wherever you go in Burgundy, drink the local wine. - not the well known stuff, each small area has its own vineyards which produce amazing wines which you will never see outside of the region. 
In Paris, take some marshmallows and go to Notre Dame.
(too soon ?)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's not like this is the first time Notre Dame has burned, yanno. Getting burned down and rebuilt is sort of the normal fate of European cathedrals, just like getting sacked and left to crumble is the normal fate of castles.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> It's not like this is the first time Notre Dame has burned, yanno. Getting burned down and rebuilt is sort of the normal fate of European cathedrals, just like getting sacked and left to crumble is the normal fate of castles.


Correct! We tend to think that these great buildings are frozen in amber due to modern fire suppression systems. As you say, they have been repaired, destroyed, rebuilt and modified repeatedly over the centuries. Windsor burned only a few years ago and it was rebuilt in short order. Notre Dame, once repaired, will carry the thumbprint of 21st century craft well into the future.

Change is the only constant.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I will be spending a few nights in Paris. First at the St. James and next at the d'Aubusson. Never stayed in either before but they look like nice digs. I will certainly take a look at Notre Dame. I collect bits and pieces of historic buildings, so maybe I can pick up a souvenir! 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't get caught!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Don't get caught!


Don't worry...I'm a professional!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Don't worry...I'm a professional!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


The correspondents at the Chicago Tribune beat you to it.......


----------



## AndrewO (May 5, 2019)

We are planning on backbacking Europe in June-July this year with my wife and we would like to go to Burgundy to experience the countryside of France and the wonderful wine and vineyards. Other than the some museums in the towns of Burgundy and the wines, what else is there to go for? Our preferance is a relaxing time and soaking up the French culture. So we are also looking for suggestions on where we should go and what we should do. We are surfing through Trip Planner Sites, so keep you posted once we outline what to do.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you had even a little French? They appreciate the effort. And don't forget to greet everyone you talk to before engaging in any conversation.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Off to Paris today. A full report forthcoming.

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Our home for the week, Castle Gerard. Burgundy. Lord of the manor for certain!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Picturesque, for sure, but the Satellite Disks mounted on the chimney are a jarring reminder of present day!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Contrails overhead are, too. Such is life.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Dead soldiers from our week in Burgundy.....





































Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Fountains Abbey.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Dead soldiers from our week in Burgundy.....
> View attachment 31880
> View attachment 31881
> View attachment 31882
> ...


LOL. It looks like you enjoyed one hell of a week! Other than the static display of "dead soldiers," are their any witnesses who can recall much about it! It appears that a good time was enjoyed by all.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Fountains Abbey.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Incredible shots of the local architecture Thank you for sharing those with us.


----------

